# Hawthorn Brewing Co - Australian IPA recipe



## gmorosi (6/11/13)

Hi all,

As someone relatively new to AG brewing (3 brews on) - I've not yet developed a palate capable of identifying the individual hop/malt flavours of this brew, so I was just wondering if anyone has some suggestions on a recipe to brew something similar to this tasty drop.

I think I really should put down a couple of SMaSH brews to try and enhance my palate, but in the meantime any suggestions on where to start would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## piraterum (6/11/13)

Hey mate,

Sorry I can't help with the specifics but I've heard around the traps the hop bill is rumoured to be Pride of Ringwood, Galaxy, Cascade and Summer (?)






Geech said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As someone relatively new to AG brewing (3 brews on) - I've not yet developed a palate capable of identifying the individual hop/malt flavours of this brew, so I was just wondering if anyone has some suggestions on a recipe to brew something similar to this tasty drop.
> 
> I think I really should put down a couple of SMaSH brews to try and enhance my palate, but in the meantime any suggestions on where to start would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SimoB (6/11/13)

Had some of this last nigh, great drop. I'd be keen on an AG recipe too


----------



## gmorosi (13/12/13)

Hi again all. Just looking for some critique on my below attempt at something _similar_ to this beer.

This is my first attempt at making my own recipe so it's probably way off. I've used a basic gran bill taken from the Hophog IPA Clone recipe, and created a hop bill based on piraterum's advice on comments of what's in the beer.

Also, as far as yeasts go I also have a package of 1272 (American Ale II) and 1450 (Denny Fav) available if either of this might be more suitable.

I'll be no chilling so will adjust my hop addition times accordingly.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.21 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.55 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.3 l
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 9.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 60 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.44 kg BB Galaxy Malt (3.7 EBC) Grain 1 95 % 
0.17 kg Wey Munich I (15 EBC) Grain 2 2.5 % 
0.17 kg Wey Carared (50.4 EBC) Grain 3 2.5 % 
41.60 g POR [9.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 36.7 IBUs 
20.80 g Cascade [7.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 5 11.4 IBUs 
20.80 g Galaxy [12.3 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 4.9 IBUs 
20.80 g Summer [5.30 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 6.9 IBUs 
25.00 g Cascade [7.40 %] - Dry Hop 5 Day Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Galaxy [12.30 %] - Dry Hop 5 Day Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Summer [5.30 %] - Dry Hop 5 Day Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Wyeast #1217 PC West Coast IPA Yeast 11 -


----------



## piraterum (21/12/13)

I had this beer on tap today from a freshly tapped keg and I really enjoyed it. It has a more creamy texture than the bottled version.

According to their website "Made from five locally grown malts and four Tasmanian hops", "Crystal and Munich malts give our IPA its deep golden colour, and a copious amount of late kettle hop", "All four hops are also dry hopped in the fermenter"

I reckon this beer has a similar malt and yeast profile to Coopers.

I'd be inclined to use pale malt as a base (~85%), Munich (~12%) and light crystal (~3%).

Then ferment with recultured Coopers or Whitelabs WLP009 Australian Ale Yeast at the lower end of the temp spectrum (18 deg max) to avoid estery flavours.

I think your hop additions are on the money. Perhaps shift them to 10min and flameout additions and increase the amounts rather than 15min. There is definately a slight tobacco aftertaste which is a trademark of dry hopping. You might want to tone down the dry hopping to 2g/litre as >3g/litre is getting into Imperial / double IPA territory.



Geech said:


> Hi again all. Just looking for some critique on my below attempt at something _similar_ to this beer.
> 
> This is my first attempt at making my own recipe so it's probably way off. I've used a basic gran bill taken from the Hophog IPA Clone recipe, and created a hop bill based on piraterum's advice on comments of what's in the beer.
> 
> ...


----------

